# Seerosen umpflanzen



## Bebel (27. Sep. 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte im nächsten Frühjahr meine Seerosen "umtopfen", ich habe sie aus Unwissenheit, bzw. um die Fische nicht durch zuviel Nährstoffe zu gefährden, in Kies gepflanzt nachdem ich sie komplett "gereinigt" hatte.

Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage sie in Lehm zu pflanzen, da ich in einer Gegend mit Sandboden wohne. 
Von Lehm weit und breit keine Spur.

Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt einen Pflanzkorb mit Ton auszulegen, als Innenleben meine Gartenerde in die ich die Seerose pflanze (vielleicht einen Düngekegel) und darauf wieder ein "Deckel" aus Ton.

Könnte das funktionieren?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## scholzi (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosen umpflanzen*

 Bebel......
es gibt in jeden Baumarkt in der Ofenabteilung Lehmziegel zu kaufen!
Die brauchst du nur in Wasser auflösen und kosten nicht die Welt.... ca. 1,30€ Stk.
Da ich auch in der Wüste wohne, hab ich das so gemacht:smoki...hab sogar beim Hersteller nachgefrag,
ob da Zusatzstoffe drinnen sind oder sonst was giftiges!
NEIN.....Natur pur 


-
steck das Geld für Teicherde lieber in Lehmziegel!
Als Dünger verwende ich osmocote Düngekegel
Den Lehm hab ich 1 zu 1 mit Sand gemischt


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosen umpflanzen*

Hallo,

das mit der Hülle und dem Deckel aus Ton funktioniert nicht. Es geht darum, dass Ton die Nährstoffe bindet und auch der Pflanze verfügbar macht wenn es einen gewissen Tonanteil im Boden gibt. Reiner Ton bringt der Seerosen also nicht, er muss schon mit Sand oder Mutterboden gemischt werden.


----------



## Bebel (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosen umpflanzen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten 

Also wenn ich das recht verstehe, kann ich entweder meine Gartenerde mit Ton verkneten oder versuche Lehmziegel im Baumarkt zu ergattern.

@Scholzi
Bevor ich lange suche - in welchem Baumarkt hast Du die Lehmziegel bekommen? - habe bisher noch nie welche gesehen (allerdings auch noch nie danach gesucht).

Gruß Bebel


----------



## scholzi (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Seerosen umpflanzen*

.....
Bei uns liegen die im OBI beim Ofenzeugs...
Ich glaub die werden zum Verschmieren von Fugen für Kachelöfen verwendet!


----------

